# Aftermath: WWE didn't deliver what they advertised for Elimination Chamber 2022



## deadcool

WWE pulled a con on the audience today at the Elimination Chamber PPV.

They advertised Usos vs Viking Raiders which they didn't deliver upon and did some lame angle. 
And then they advertised Lashley to work a match at the Elimination Chamber and got rid off him before he even participated in the match. 

It was ridiculous. I am actually surprised that fans didn't ask for refunds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's just the Uso's and Lashley. Doubt anyone cares about them.


----------



## Adapting

You wanted to watch the Uso vs Raiders? especially that late in the card? They did people a favor with that one.

Lashley is being protected since everyone and their mothers knew Lesnar was winning the chamber. It just makes sense.


----------



## deadcool

Adapting said:


> You wanted to watch the Uso vs Raiders? especially that late in the card? They did people a favor with that one.
> 
> Lashley is being protected since everyone and their mothers knew Lesnar was winning the chamber. It just makes sense.


On principle, they should show what they advertised. If they couldnt do it (which is clear as they always wanted Lesnar/Reigns to be a title vs title match), then why do all this horse sh**?

What was the need for Lesnar to lose the title to Lashley in the first place? They could have just done a no-contest and protected them both.


----------



## American_Nightmare

It's not like anyone wanted to see that tag title match.


----------



## xdxdxcx

_card subject to change_


----------



## Stellar

They were actually there and had entrances. Not like they were completely off of the event. Not like they were absent.


----------



## thorwold

Um…They do this on a regular basis. Like, not even semi-regular, they straight up false advertise on what has to be a monthly basis.


----------



## FringeDweller

deadcool said:


> WWE pulled a con on the audience today at the Elimination Chamber PPV.
> 
> They advertised Usos vs Viking Raiders which they didn't deliver upon and did some lame angle.
> And then they advertised Lashley to work a match at the Elimination Chamber and got rid off him before he even participated in the match.
> 
> It was ridiculous. I am actually surprised that fans didn't ask for refunds.


The bigger con was putting up three diva matches. I'd ask a refund for THAT first. The Arabs got conned by Vince.


----------



## wwetna1

deadcool said:


> On principle, they should show what they advertised. If they couldnt do it (which is clear as they always wanted Lesnar/Reigns to be a title vs title match), then why do all this horse sh**?
> 
> What was the need for Lesnar to lose the title to Lashley in the first place? They could have just done a no-contest and protected them both.


So you still pissed that Austin vs Rock vs HHH never happened because of that damn rikishi on PPV day?


----------



## DUD

The Viking Raiders have been booked so poorly I don't think anybody was rooting for that match to happen.


----------



## Erik.

Poor War Machine.

Get them back to NJPW.


----------



## deadcool

wwetna1 said:


> So you still pissed that Austin vs Rock vs HHH never happened because of that damn rikishi on PPV day?


Please. I don't give a damn about Triple HGH or Rikishi. I cared about Austin/Rock and I got it multiple times and each time they delivered a great match. What did Lesnar/Reigns deliver? Its a ME nobody asked for.


----------



## Vyer

Forum Dud said:


> The Viking Raiders have been booked so poorly I don't think anybody was rooting for that match to happen.


They did very little to build up the Raiders for the Usos. WWE never pretended this wasn't a filler feud.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

WWE not delivering.


----------



## Freelancer

Never expect much from WWE, it's easier that way. I watched most of it and wasn't really sports entertained.


----------



## TAC41

I’m pretty sure nobody there actually paid for a ticket. The previous Saudi events have all been presented free to citizens and paid for by the Saudi government. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

I’d throw in an extra 5 if I bought a ticket and didn’t have to sit through a Viking raiders match


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Gotta call Peacock and get your $5 back! Not because I didn't get to see Lashley or the Usos, but because Bianca BelFlair won another match with her Cena push.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

deadcool said:


> WWE pulled a con on the audience today at the Elimination Chamber PPV.
> 
> They advertised Usos vs Viking Raiders which they didn't deliver upon and did some lame angle.
> And then they advertised Lashley to work a match at the Elimination Chamber and got rid off him before he even participated in the match.
> 
> It was ridiculous. I am actually surprised that fans didn't ask for refunds.


Yes bc the Usos or Booby Lashley are the reasons I watches EC 😂


----------



## deadcool

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Yes bc the Usos or Booby Lashley are the reasons I watches EC 😂


A lot of people are saying this. Look man, this isn't about how good or how famous or how important to the show performers are. It's about the fact that they didn't deliver what was advertised. On principle, that is wrong (yes, I get that this is WWE where it is run by a very experienced and old con artist).


----------



## peowulf

wwetna1 said:


> So you still pissed that Austin vs Rock vs HHH never happened because of that damn rikishi on PPV day?


It's a pity that this triple threat match never took place.


----------



## troyag93

You wrote this just to complain about something.


----------



## gillbergisback

Guys get injured. Cards have to be subject to change because of that. This is like b' ing that you paid for a Laker game then LeBron got hurt and missed the game so now you want a refund. Understandable but there's only so much the league or WWE can do about that. These are athletic based industries and injuries are apart of sports.


----------

